# Gibt es eine "Linux Lan"?



## Fabian (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen 

Noch voll mit lauter Impressionen vom Linux Tag 2004 in Karlsruhe, gleich eine Frage: 

Ist euch eine LAN-Party bekann, die "Linux Only" ist? Ich moechte keine LAN im Sinne von "Gaming" als Hauptthema, sonder eher ein Treffen wo man ein paar Tage seinen Nerd rauslassen kann und mit gleichgesinnten ist! 

Wieso ich so etwas wissen will? Ganz einfach, wenn es sowas nicht gibt, wird es Zeit dafuer - dann werd ich mich mal drum kuemmern...  

Besten Dank,

Fabian


----------



## Sway (28. Juni 2004)

Hehe, geh mal auf eine CCC Treffen, das ist sowas wie eine LInuxLan =)


----------



## Fabian (28. Juni 2004)

Aufm CCC war ich nicht nur ein Mal  Aber ich meinte jetzt nicht unbedingt so in dem Stiel, dass ein Club dahinter steht


----------



## Sway (28. Juni 2004)

Ich kenne keine solche LAN. Sollte sowas in der Nähe von Hannover statt finden (+150km) bin ich garantiert dabei.


----------



## Fabian (28. Juni 2004)

Ich persoenlich dachte da direkt an Karlsruhe ;-) Also knapp 300km mehr...


----------



## Sway (28. Juni 2004)

Dann würd ich nur mit Notebook kommen und mit dem Zug fahren. Mein Auto macht so weite Strecken wohl nicht mit. (Ist n Franzose  )


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Ich kenne keine solche LAN. Sollte sowas in der Nähe von Hannover statt finden (+150km) bin ich garantiert dabei. *



Bingo! Mit Schlepptop auf dem Rücken (Motorradfahrer)


----------



## Fabian (1. Juli 2004)

Ihr muesstet naeher bei mir Wohnen, dann koennten wir sowas in Angriff nehmen ;-) So muss ich mir muehevoll Leute suchen


----------



## Thomas Kuse (1. Juli 2004)

Bei uns im Norden an der FH findet einmal pro Semester eine Linux-Lan statt.
Da wird bei der Installation geholfen, da werden Vorträge gehalten und natürlich Kniffe ausgetauscht.
Ne nette runde FreeCiv mit eingeschlossen.

Ich kann ja mal Bescheid geben, wenn sowas das nächste Mal stattfindet, aber für Euch da unten is das eh zu weit


----------

